# Things that never made much sense.



## Pappy (Oct 27, 2016)

Back in the war years, we were trained to duck under our desks for protection. For what? A-bomb. There wouldn't be enough desk left to crawl under. Did find out where all the chewing gum ended up though.
Please feel free to add your own..never made much sense photos.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 27, 2016)

Holy cow. Is this where the instructor sits?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 27, 2016)

I remember duck and cover!  Useless.  

As for the toilet???  Baffled.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 27, 2016)

Why do they sell hotdogs in packages of 10 and hot dog buns in packages of 8?


----------



## Pappy (Oct 27, 2016)

That too, Nancy, doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 27, 2016)

Typical Amazon packaging (we often get this as well)

View attachment 33046View attachment 33047


----------



## Pappy (Oct 27, 2016)

And this:


----------



## Pappy (Jan 4, 2017)

A couple more.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2017)

Really?


----------

